# Is anyone else here a member of ACTHA?



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I plan on joining. They had a meet near our town and I wanted to go but couldn't get out there. They will be having one in August so I will prob. go to that one.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been thinking of joining them and or the NATRC. I was just on both web site a few days ago giving them a look over. Let us know how you do if you decide to ride.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not a member, but have competed in CTR. I say go ahead and do the competition, even if you don't do well you'll have a score that breaks down and shows you what the problems are and where you need to problem-solve. If you do pass/fail you don't get as much detail or a score so you won't be learning nearly as much. 

Here are some important things to think of:
1. Don't let your horse eat or move during P&Rs...their pulse will go up (it's ok to let them eat--just not DURING the P&R--but before the vet check it's good because it'll help their gut sounds)
2. Make sure you take the time to let your horse drink...and to sponge water onto them if they won't drink(before P&Rs you should make sure they are drinking and sponge them all over to cool them down as much as you can. Also, if they aren't great about drinking I'd consider electrolytes.
3. I'd wear a stop watch as well as something like a GPS that can measure how far you've gone. This way you can make sure you know how much time you've got left, how much distance you've got left, and what pace you need to keep. This is huge. You want to do the first half faster than the second to allow for unexpected incidents and so that you can walk into the hold/finish instead of rushing in.  
4. Before competition day make sure your horse is used to having your hands all over him, a stethoscope all over him, his lips pulled up to look at his teeth, etc. You don't want him jumping all over and giving the vet a hissy fit. If he kicks/bites the vet can take a behavior penalty...if he flinches too much he/she may think there is pain going on...pulse may go up if your horse isn't used to the stethoscope, etc.

Hope that was helpful...it's all I can think of at the moment!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

oh, and piece of advice #1......just have fun riding! Don't worry too much about placing, just enjoy the experience!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks- was extremely helpful. I'm going to print it out! Thanks so much and I'll probably be back with more questions after the competition..


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Wait.. What exactly is P&R?
Just a routine vet check up?


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

My guess is that it meens pulse and respiration.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I LOVE competitive trail! I've done other stuff --Jumpers, Hunter-- thinking that I wanted to make it big and be glorious. Then I figure out that all I really wanted to do was party and gallop around bareback with like minded people!

Most people aren't in for the prizes, just for the fun. We love being around other horse people, helping each other, and enjoying ourselves! It's a big party. You usually will even forget it's competitive, because the ride is so casual. 

The biggest tips I can give you are condition your horse well, keep the pair of you well hydrated, and watch for those orange flags. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten lost...

Also, poke and prod and mess with your horse all you can. Practice going through the vet checks and everything. Make sure he stands quietly and is polite. Manners are a must! It'll be easier on you both.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Isn't achtha a casual ride. Not timed, not long and you do not hurry? Don't they just judge you on how you handle each obstycle?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've done a lot of NATRC. They have been around for years. You will have to check and see if they hold regular rides in your area. They have a strong following in some areas and no presence in other areas.

If they hold rides in your area. They are a great group to particpate with. Everybody is very helpful. They will help you find a mentor for your first few rides to get you comfortable with the sport. It's a great sport to further your knowldge of horses and get you out to enjoy a new trail.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ACTHA list of rides


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

yes, p and r is pulse and respiration.  I was thinking it'd be competitive trail rides but if you mean obstacles than maybe my advice was not so good. I get confused with all the different organizations.


----------

